# where to find them??



## cabledad

If I was going to look for hogsI would put out corn for a few weeks and watch for tracks or roots.You could take a post hole digger and bury corn 2 feet down only a hog will get that deep.I hunted one place in Texas last year for 6 months and never saw a hog.They would not come to my feeder just let the corn stack up roots were 50 yards away but never under my feeder.There smart.When they go into a corn patch they go to the center and eat out,usually at night,you can't tell anything is happeninmg to your crop.The sows and small boars taste wonderful.Good luck and kill um all.Chuck 76 degrees North Texas


----------



## jdt

theres are some near houghton lake/prudenville and the hiway 18 area.in and around the 18 floodwaters/creek,and behind the truss factory when you leave prudenville headed towards st helen.you can sometimes hear them,and see on two tracks where they are rooting up the ground.theres state/fed land in the area


----------



## cabledad

I live in North Texas and have killed 4 since the first of the year.Only killed 2 all of last year,they are extremely hard to find.Shot at they will leave and not come back for a while,yes deer hunting is a piece of cake compared to hog hunting.Chuck


----------



## Michael_Brown

Are they more common in the southern part of the state or does deep snow not really bother them?


----------



## matt76cmich

found this on the DNR site, hope it helps


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2009FSMap_324708_7.pdf


----------

